# If ya scared, go to chuuch ##official movie##



## CHUUCH (Apr 25, 2014)

Whatup Guys.

I posted the teaser for my new flick earlier this year, now here's the full movie. As always comments and criticisms are appreciated!
Thanks
Leif 
https://youtu.be/mIAVENvzCwY


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I enjoyed watching it. I normally don't bet into street stuff, but it was definitely entertaining.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I can't usually watch a whole edit of that length but did on this one. I think the wondering what the next quirky thing between scenes was gonna be kept my attention.

Being an old fart I will say the volume went mute after about 30s though


----------

